# health screening



## Paddylast (28 Mar 2011)

Hi
Has anyone had health screening done at either Mater Private or Blackrock. Prices are very similar. Mater -€510 and Blackrock €560. both look very similar so not sure why one is €50 more expensive than the other. Any recommendations?


----------



## Complainer (28 Mar 2011)

Paddylast said:


> not sure why one is €50 more expensive than the other.


Premium for not having to cross over to DNS (De Nor Soide)


----------



## demoivre (28 Mar 2011)

Paddylast said:


> Any recommendations?



Your GP !


----------



## Gondola (28 Mar 2011)

I have booked the Mater Private screening through a scheme offered by the company I work for. I chose an appointment for May. The advantage is that you can have a lot of tests done in just half a day. Not sure why the screening at Blackrock costs more, perhaps you can ask for a list of the tests that are carried out and compare.


----------



## pj111 (5 Apr 2011)

Check your health plan to see if you can claim any of the cost back of the health screen.

_Patrick_


----------



## Panacea (5 Apr 2011)

Can also reclaim an unreimbursed element from your medial insurance cover on Med1 at end of year.


----------



## OMD (15 Apr 2011)

To be honest these screening things are a total rip off. €500 is a total joke. A GP will do all this for you for about €100 (many will do it for a standard consultation fee). Make sure you contact your doctor first to make a double appointment. If a problem is discovered you may have to make a second appointment with your GP so bringing the cost up to €150-€170. Nowhere near the €500+ the private hospitals cost. The big difference is because all people in Ireland are entitled to free pathology services. So a GP will charge you for actually taking the blood and sending it to hospital but the analysis of the blood samples is free when done in a public hospital. Private hospitals however will charge you theextra few hundred to analyse the samples. 

Private Health Screening is purely for people with more money than sense.

I should add if you are under 40, do you really need screening with anyone? Certainly tests like cholesterol, ECG, PSA, Chest x-ray are a waste of time unless you have symptoms or a particularly strong family history.


----------

